# Hollandaise Sauce



## lyndalou (Mar 17, 2016)

We are invited to a friend's home for Easter dinner. She has asked me to make asparagus with hollandaise sauce. I have made th sauce before, but always just before serving..this would have to be made at least an hour ahead of time. How can I hold the sauce so that it is good to go whenever she starts to serve dinner? Or is there an alternate sauce that I should use?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 17, 2016)

You can keep it warm in a Thermos or insulated coffee carafe until you're ready to serve.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 17, 2016)

What she said.  Or make it there.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks. I will use my insulated gravy boat to keep it warm.  There are going to be too many people in that kitchen for me to try to make it there. She loves a big crowd.


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 17, 2016)

Keeping it warm will not help. It should be used within an hour. so I think it should be made fresh or use a store bought package of the fake stuff. Raw eggs go bad very quick at room temp. Bacteria grows fastest at room temp. Why take a chance?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 17, 2016)

lyndalou said:


> Thanks. I will use my insulated gravy boat to keep it warm.  There are going to be too many people in that kitchen for me to try to make it there. She loves a big crowd.


Here's what I would suggest.

If you have access to a microwave at the host's house, you can actually make Hollandaise easily without a stove and very little counter space. Before you go to your dinner, separate your eggs and put the yolks into a tupperware container. Put your butter into a separate tupperware container. You can keep them in the fridge at the host's house, along with the lemon. 

When dinner is close to ready, melt your butter in the microwave. While that's doing its thing, whisk the yolks and lemon juice together. Then keep right on whisking while drizzling the melted butter into it to form an emulsion.

It doesn't take any more than a few minutes. If you have a stick blender, it's even quicker.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 17, 2016)

Who needs the stress on a holiday, I would talk to the hostess about substituting a simple dressing of lemon and butter or a mustard sauce.

This is an easy mustard sauce that I copied down from one of Jacques Pépin's old cooking shows.  It is great on asparagus, salads and as a sandwich spread if you omit the water.

Mustard Sauce
1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar
black pepper to taste

Combine ingredients and thin with a tablespoon or two of water if the mixture is too thick.

Good luck and enjoy the holiday!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 17, 2016)

Aunt Bea, I like how you think! 

Another option is to drizzle with reduced balsamic vinegar and sprinkle with grated Parmigiano Reggiano cheese.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 18, 2016)

I like how you think too Bea!
I can understand a hostess asking me to bring asparagus with sauce, but not specifically "hollandaise sauce". It sounds like she hasn't a clue about the issues with that request.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks. I was sure that I shouldn't make it early, but thought I'd see what you all think.  I will call her and make the change.  she probably has never made it before, so didn't know. Not going to use the packaged stuff. Probably go with the J. Pepin sauce. Sounds delicious. Thanks to all.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 18, 2016)

Ya know what, PF turned me on to the Knorr hollandaise and bearnaise sauces in the package, and they're pretty darned good!  Taste like the real deal.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 18, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Ya know what, PF turned me on to the Knorr hollandaise and bernaise sauces in the package, and they're pretty darned good!  Taste like the real deal.




+1....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 18, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Ya know what, PF turned me on to the Knorr hollandaise and bernaise sauces in the package, and they're pretty darned good!  Taste like the real deal.



That's because a certain Ogre told me it was better than the scratch hollandaise I had made the time before.  I took that as permission to not make it from scratch...


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 18, 2016)

LOL, Princess. 

I'll have to try that. I really like Knorr's little tubs of beef and chicken stock, and they have a pretty good dip mix if I recall. Nice to have those on hand. (sorry to go off-topic)


----------

